# Unwanted Nail Polish Comes Off In One Piece. Help?



## flipshawtii (Nov 24, 2010)

My index finger on my left side has the least amount of ridges and everytime I paint my nails the paint slides off completely without me using nail polish remover. What is going on?


----------



## Annelle (Nov 24, 2010)

does it always happen with different brands of nail polish/bases?

I remember when I was a kid, the polishes doing that, but they were formulated to chip away "cleanly" (less of a mess for parents...they more peeled off than chipped off, usually in one big flap), it's weird that it only does that specifically with one finger though.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 24, 2010)

buff before applying. make sure the nails are clean and free of oil


----------



## flipshawtii (Nov 25, 2010)

I thought that was the case of having too much oil on my hand. I'm using acetone free remover and it does feel a little slick than regular ones.


----------



## katana (Nov 25, 2010)

Try buffing your nails like Aprill said. 

I don't think it's the acetone free remover causing this.

Be sure your nails are clean and dry before applying. Do other polishes do this as well, or just this one?

I find it strange it's only one nail too.


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 26, 2010)

My nail polish often comes off in entire layers too. I also use 100% acetone. I work in a deli with lots of oil, grease, cleaners, and chemicals so I thought maybe that was why, but it's exactly like you said...it peels off like a kids polish. Sooo...you think it's oil?


----------



## lolaB (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't overbuff your nails, remove excess oil with alcohol or a nail primer, and make sure your base and top coats aren't the culprits.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine does that too. It just depends on the brand of polish I use.


----------

